# كميات من البرسيم والشعير والاعلاف



## القليوبي (1 أبريل 2011)

*يسرني القليوبي الموزع المعتمد الوكيل الاقليمي للاعلاف
وخبير التعاون الفني بمجال الاعلاف وعضو لجان ماليه عالميه
ان اعلن بداء شحن كميات كبيره من البرسيم العالي الجوده
والشعير الدرجه الاولى والثانيه
ونخالة القمح لاعلى المواصفات
والذره لاعلى المواصفات الفنيه وكقيمه غذائيه
ومكعبات الاعلاف

البرسيم مواصفاته 
رطوبه من 10-13% ونسبه عاليه من البروتين
صافي وخالي من الحشائش والاشواك 
الشد عالي جدا شد 1 متر × 45 سنتمتر × 35 سنتمتر 
الكميات كبيره جدا
البرسيم جودته A
القيمه الغذائيه له عاليه وفقا للأبحاث التابعه لمجموعتنا الماليه - الفنيه
جاف ويصلح للتخزين 
خالي من الامراض والنباتات الضاره
وزنه من 22 حتى 30 كيلو 
البرسيم جديد
الاوراق ناعمه وقليلة الاعواد
السلك المستخدم من حديد
يمكن توفير اوزان حسب الطلب او اوزان عاليه جدا وهي اقتصاديه في الشحن والتعبئه والنقل والتكلفه 

الشحن خلال 15 يوم من التعاقد سواء بالضمانات البنكيه او العقود الموافق عليها
لذلك يجب تحديد الكميات والنوعيات بدقه 

نرحب بأصحاب مشاريع المواشي الذين يمتلكون كميات كبيره ونريد التعاقد معهم لكميات جيده او الموزعين الخبراء
حيث ان السعر يرتفع وينخفض كذلك كافة انواع الاعلاف بمختلف انواعها لاسباب كثيره لذلك التعاقد هو الطريق البناء للوصول للافضل

لاختيار افضل الانواع والجوده الدائمه ارجو الاتصال

او ضع رقمك على الخاص وسوف نتصل بكم

المدير الاقليمي والوكيل 

القليوبي

00966563591633​*
*[email protected]
*​


----------

